# Church school



## DaJaFa (Jan 3, 2012)

Working on the AFF san sewer for a baptist church school. Rather large job, for us. Finally got to running the vent after spending days on hangers. Looking at the submittal we got the drain of a sink at 8" and the top of the in-cabinet sink at 20" AFF. Now. Who the hell is going to use a sink that low??


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Kids are small.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

little kids, I've worked on elementary schools in the past and the plumbing fixtures are a little smaller lol


----------



## DaJaFa (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, yeah. But 20" seems tiny.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Double check, check the mill work drawings again, confer with the GF and rough in accordingly.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

DaJaFa said:


> Well, yeah. But 20" seems tiny.


wait till you see those tiny toilets lol


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> wait till you see those tiny toilets lol


:thumbup:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

And those little toilets are pricy, too.


----------

